# Травит с уголков



## kivik (20 Фев 2020)

Кто может подсказать? Уголок меха резцами порвал немного картон. Немного начал травить. Сам мех старый и требует замены, но когда закажу новый неизвестно. Как можно подлечить порваный картон? Может ладерин снять хорошенько смазать клеем, каким только? Или внутри где видно что-то в углах приклеить?


----------



## VikVlDem (20 Фев 2020)

Отклеить ледерин, материал, снять уголки и подклеить кусочками бумаги (например, на почте упаковочная есть подходящая. Давали мне...Или в магазинах.) Иногда лайку в уголках тоже приходится отклеивать. Клеим мех и снаружи, и изнутри, если нужно. В несколько слоёв восстанавливаем картон. Слой подсох - клеим ещё. Клеем пользовался ПВА. Получается очень хорошо и надёжно. Никогда никто не жаловался. Всё красиво и надёжно.


----------



## Kuzalogly (24 Фев 2020)

VikVlDem написал(а):


> Отклеить ледерин, материал, снять уголки и подклеить кусочками бумаги (например, на почте упаковочная есть подходящая. Давали мне...Или в магазинах.) Иногда лайку в уголках тоже приходится отклеивать. Клеим мех и снаружи, и изнутри, если нужно. В несколько слоёв восстанавливаем картон. Слой подсох - клеим ещё. Клеем пользовался ПВА. Получается очень хорошо и надёжно. Никогда никто не жаловался. Всё красиво и надёжно.


Бумага- не надолго. Так-то, мех надо весь капиталить, с новым картоном, с новыми мышками, с новым ледерином. Или вообще заказывать новый мех. Если инструмент эконом- класса, владелец на подвиги не готов. Тогда упомянутые склейки. Есть НО. ПВА в этих местах схватывает нормально, но он с течением времени становится очень твёрд. Итог- по границе клея идёт складка, смятие контакта бумага- картонка, и всё опять на сгибах рушится. Немножко лучше в тех местах чувствует себя обувной Момент, он хоть сохраняет упругость и гнётся там где надо... .


----------



## VikVlDem (24 Фев 2020)

- по границе клея идёт складка, смятие контакта бумага- картонка...

Сталкивался несколько раз - мастера вклеивали в мех изнутри кусок картона. Тогда точно всё так и получается... Кусочки бумаги лучше вклеивать каждый раз разного размера, чтобы этой границы не было в одном месте. Клея стараться немного намазывать... Момент обувной - да, хороший. Можно попробовать использовать и его. А капитально - да, менять части меха. Но тут и объём работ и цена совсем другие. И любитель сам точно не каждый справится...


----------



## vev (24 Фев 2020)

Я бы в сторону 88-го смотрел. Хорошее сцепление с бумагой. Хорошая эластичность.


----------



## kivik (27 Фев 2020)

Снял уголок и оказалось не с него травит, а с ромбика где место излома. Заклеил ПВА. 88? У нас о таком не слышали в магазинах. Момент есть прозрачный, прочность склеивания хорошая но усадка сильная. С одной дыркой справился, буду искать дальше. Баян Юпитер, старенький, кустарный. Если заняться капремонтом, то конечно мех выкинуть пора


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (6 Дек 2020)

Момент - кристалл.


----------

